

Colour footage of London in 1927 - callum85
http://vimeo.com/7638752

======
pg
Thanks so much for that! This is the world my mother grew up in, and I now
feel I have a much more detailed mental picture of it.

------
jwb119
Two things stuck out to me:

1) How similar everyone dresses

2) How clean everything looks

~~~
harold
3) How even back then streets could be crowded and congested

4) How many people wearing hats

~~~
Zenst
Yes the whole use of hats and there demiss is a interesting one. I suspect a
corilation with mens hair styles and having a hair style becomming fashion in
the England. The whole decline of manufacturing perhaps also played a part and
with that work health and safty - cleaner working enviroments.

Probabably numerous factors but I would say music-fashion-trends played a big
part, thinking beatles and then the rockabilly era on this one.

